# Taygold and BlueHeron?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The Taygold site shows much competition- that's a good thing. One of the two girls they list is lacking OFA listing of heart and eyes- so be sure that you see hard copies of both and the cardiac is done by a cardiologist....since if it was done it wasn't sent to OFA, you won't be able to tell that by the number and will have to look at the letterhead or exam form. That particular girl's (Sitka) dam is lacking all clearances, and had cataracts so you'd need to be sure you want to go into unknown territory,
the other girl just turned two last month, and I don't see any clearances on OFA for her. The warranty is very nice.
Blueheron doesn't have any info on who they breed so you'd have to inquire and post the sire/dam names so they could be looked up for you, but they seem to be active in dog sport so like Taygold,that is a good thing.


----------



## TMac2000 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi there, for Taygold's Sitka - her dam is Dancing Queen I think? From the link, how can you tell if she had cataracts? Also, I don't see the other girl that turned 2 last month - is it Denali?

Thanks!




Prism Goldens said:


> That particular girl's (Sitka) dam is lacking all clearances, and had cataracts so you'd need to be sure you want to go into unknown territory,
> the other girl just turned two last month, and I don't see any clearances on OFA for her. .


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It is pretty easy to find once you are familiar with using the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals site to verify clearances. Here are some links 
Sitka's certifications Orthopedic Foundation for Animals as mentioned above they are not complete as the eyes and heart are missing. With. These two they could have the vet's finding in hard copy but have not sent them in for certification and public record. You can see her mom's eyes say ineligible which could be any number of eye issues that are considered hereditary. But if you click on her to go to her own page you can see it is cateracts specifically. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
I commend them for posting them to OFFA but this dog is a great example of needling to verify certifications listed on K9Data. As you can see here Pedigree: Taygolds Dancing Queen they list an OFA heart in 2007 yet OFA shows no record and they list the eyes as "Eyes cleared 2013" which we know to be incorrect as she failed her eyes in 2013. 
No matter who the breeder is never take someone's word on health certifications. Verify for yourself when possible and insist on hard copies for those you can't. I really appreciate a breeder who records it all with OFA. It makes it so much easier for puppy buyers and future breeders to know what the dog does or does not have.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for linking all that, Laura, it'd been so long I thought, 'durn, I am going to have to go back and re-check all those dogs and the website!' and now I don't have to. Appreciate you!
And yes! This is a PERFECT example of why we can't rely on just k9data since oftentimes the k9data record is not accurate. OFA is the go-to.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And yes, Denali just turned two last month. 4/2/13. She could have done cardiac on or after 4/2/14, and her eyes can be done before two but only now that she's two can her hips/elbows be cleared. Make sure cardiac is by a cardiologist (# will end in C-VPI or C-PI or C-NOPI) and her eyes have been checked in the last 12 months.


----------



## TMac2000 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Thank you both so much for this! Are there other websites I should be checking besides K9data and the OFA?


----------



## TMac2000 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Found my new little angel!*

Thanks all, for your advice on how to look up clearances, pedigrees etc. This really helped! I ended up having Blueheron refer me to another local breeder who is equally fantastic. 

We welcomed home our little 'Scout' (Glenbern's I'll Always Love U) on November 2nd!


----------



## MontyDad (Jul 31, 2018)

We've had two pups from Blue Heron. Both strong, healthy, lovely dogs, Kelsey, a pretty girl, passed away last year. Monty a very big and handsome male is three years old now. Judy and Jim have a great network and she remembers all the pups. Don't ask me how. Turns out a number of pups from the same litter were all within driving distance of our home (one withing walking distance) and she helped us connect with other owners. To this day, three years now for our boy Monty, we get siblings together for a run and a tussle. Just last weekend, Judy and Jim hosted a picnic at their cottage with owners and over 20 dogs. One of Monty's brothers was there. Dogs had a great time running around, jumping in the water and getting into mischief. Owners all had a great time. Our daughter calls Judy "Aunt Judy." Our son is disabled and we needed a dog that could tolerate unintentional pokes and prods. Judy takes great care to match the pups with their owners - hunting dog? show dog? family pet? on the small side? on the big side? - she figures it out. Monty is big, goofy and bomb-proof. He'll take as much exercise as you can give him. But he'll happily couch-potate on occasional days when we can't get out for the regular walks. Accidentally step on his foot? He'll smile and walk away. Couldn't ask for better. We've met a lot of Judy's owners - a lot of repeat customers, like us. Not happy with your decision? Long ago, a couple decided that their puppy was more of an inconvenience than they had expected or could manage. Judy took him back and kept him. That was Chance. He later became Monty's father. He died just last month after a long and happy life. So, can't speak for other breeders. But we are more than satisfied with Blue Heron.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

I realize this post is almost 2 years old, but wonder If you are still just as happy with your pup from "Blue Heron kennel" , I have been looking for a reputable breeder since last fall and got caught in this covid situation, so trying to gather as much information on line as possible, kennel recommendation from a pup owner would go a long way to set my mind at ease.


----------



## Linda in Ohio USA (Oct 22, 2020)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> I realize this post is almost 2 years old, but wonder If you are still just as happy with your pup from "Blue Heron kennel" , I have been looking for a reputable breeder since last fall and got caught in this covid situation, so trying to gather as much information on line as possible, kennel recommendation from a pup owner would go a long way to set my mind at ease.


----------



## Linda in Ohio USA (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello. I am new to this forum and live in Ohio but have experience with Blueheron (Perth, Ontario) which, by the way, is a 10 hour drive from here. My husband and I have had three golden pups from Blueheron as well as an adult golden who needed a new home. We've also rescued three goldens locally whose history we did not know. We've usually had two or three goldens in our home at any one time. Our first pup was Pharleigh from Blueheron in 1994 when it seemed Judy and Jim Stewart were themselves just weanlings. Smile. They are wonderful people. Then we adopted Ladybug locally, a really sweet companion dog. In 2003, pup pup Phred was born at Blueheron. He took us on an adventure into conformation dog shows and earned his Canadian Kennel Club's Championship title, CH BLUHERON"S THE BEST OF PHRENZ. Phred was also a registered therapy dog and nominated twice for an ACE Award in canine excellence (American Kennel Association). Mr. Marcus, a Blueheron's golden joined our family in 2005 as a re-homed 6 year old. Phred did remain intact and was bred at Blueheron's in 2009 for his only sired litter of 10 pups. Among Phred's pups was Phreyja who came home with us at weaning. In 2014, two more goldens found us, local rescues Bentley and Cookie. Except for Phreyja (11) and Cookie (9), all the others have gone to the Rainbow Bridge. Each of the seven goldens that came into our lives gifted us with an unique personality and unconditional love. Jim and Judy have the best goldens and we would recommend them in a second.


----------



## Puppy search (Oct 24, 2020)

Linda in Ohio USA said:


> Hello. I am new to this forum and live in Ohio but have experience with Blueheron (Perth, Ontario) which, by the way, is a 10 hour drive from here. My husband and I have had three golden pups from Blueheron as well as an adult golden who needed a new home. We've also rescued three goldens locally whose history we did not know. We've usually had two or three goldens in our home at any one time. Our first pup was Pharleigh from Blueheron in 1994 when it seemed Judy and Jim Stewart were themselves just weanlings. Smile. They are wonderful people. Then we adopted Ladybug locally, a really sweet companion dog. In 2003, pup pup Phred was born at Blueheron. He took us on an adventure into conformation dog shows and earned his Canadian Kennel Club's Championship title, CH BLUHERON"S THE BEST OF PHRENZ. Phred was also a registered therapy dog and nominated twice for an ACE Award in canine excellence (American Kennel Association). Mr. Marcus, a Blueheron's golden joined our family in 2005 as a re-homed 6 year old. Phred did remain intact and was bred at Blueheron's in 2009 for his only sired litter of 10 pups. Among Phred's pups was Phreyja who came home with us at weaning. In 2014, two more goldens found us, local rescues Bentley and Cookie. Except for Phreyja (11) and Cookie (9), all the others have gone to the Rainbow Bridge. Each of the seven goldens that came into our lives gifted us with an unique personality and unconditional love. Jim and Judy have the best goldens and we would recommend them in a second.


Hi Linda,
it sounds like you are happy with Blue Heron Goldens. We are looking into purchasing another golden. We just lost our golden last month. A huge hole in our lives. We did everything with him. We are looking at breeders to deal with, and I think there are to many choices. Were they good to work with and do there dogs have good temperament.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Puppy search said:


> Hi Linda,
> it sounds like you are happy with Blue Heron Goldens. We are looking into purchasing another golden. We just lost our golden last month. A huge hole in our lives. We did everything with him. We are looking at breeders to deal with, and I think there are to many choices. Were they good to work with and do there dogs have good temperament.


So very sorry for your loss. I hope your search goes well.


----------



## Linda in Ohio USA (Oct 22, 2020)

Puppy search said:


> Hi Linda,
> it sounds like you are happy with Blue Heron Goldens. We are looking into purchasing another golden. We just lost our golden last month. A huge hole in our lives. We did everything with him. We are looking at breeders to deal with, and I think there are to many choices. Were they good to work with and do there dogs have good temperament.


First, let me offer condolences for the loss of your golden friend. Yes, Judy and Jim Stewart of Blueheron Goldens are great to work with. We still communicate with Judy on occasion and look at their dog photos on Flicker. Each dog we've owned had an individual personality but all had good temperaments. Of course, like children, puppies need a lot of attention so they develop good habits. Training and socialization were major parts of our approach. Maybe this forum has addressed that elsewhere. Just FYI, Judy and Jim have conducted training classes and I think they still do that. I'm happy to answer other questions you may have. Linda.


----------



## Puppy search (Oct 24, 2020)

Linda in Ohio USA said:


> First, let me offer condolences for the loss of your golden friend. Yes, Judy and Jim Stewart of Blueheron Goldens are great to work with. We still communicate with Judy on occasion and look at their dog photos on Flicker. Each dog we've owned had an individual personality but all had good temperaments. Of course, like children, puppies need a lot of attention so they develop good habits. Training and socialization were major parts of our approach. Maybe this forum has addressed that elsewhere. Just FYI, Judy and Jim have conducted training classes and I think they still do that. I'm happy to answer other questions you may have. Linda.


Thanks, Linda. It sounds like they really care for there dogs and puppies. They are asking for a deposit. Is that normal. When we bought Hunter 12.5 years ago we just paid our $ 1,200.00 and went home.
It is just horrible without our Hunter. I brought him to work with me everyday. My customers loved him as well.


----------



## Linda in Ohio USA (Oct 22, 2020)

Puppy search said:


> Thanks, Linda. It sounds like they really care for there dogs and puppies. They are asking for a deposit. Is that normal. When we bought Hunter 12.5 years ago we just paid our $ 1,200.00 and went home.
> It is just horrible without our Hunter. I brought him to work with me everyday. My customers loved him as well.


They do care! I don't know what is currently normal on the business end. You may want to ask them directly. When you reserve a puppy in your name, it may be a matter of an earnest commitment. I've not known them to have a litter first, then hang a shingle. I think the pups are reserved.

About Hunter, I can empathize completely. I'll bet your customers also miss Hunter. Linda.


----------



## Puppy search (Oct 24, 2020)

Linda in Ohio USA said:


> They do care! I don't know what is currently normal on the business end. You may want to ask them directly. When you reserve a puppy in your name, it may be a matter of an earnest commitment. I've not known them to have a litter first, then hang a shingle. I think the pups are reserved.
> 
> About Hunter, I can empathize completely. I'll bet your customers also miss Hunter. Linda.


Thanks again for all the info. It’s been nice chatting. Stay safe with all this COVID-19 business going on.


----------

